# 19 month old- should I call Yankee Golden??



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Go for it!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Divorce, and they dump the dog? I wonder if they have human children.

I hope this guy can get into rescue soon and find a permanent home. It says he was released to a rescue though. Do you know where he is?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Is this dog already in rescue?

"Foster or permanent home needed for 19 month old Golden Retreiver in rescue."


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

oh man..... I just got a note from a friend in Exeter NH that is looking for a Golden...They lost theirs last year....
Active family with older kids....no cats
I think they were looking at an older dog too...
Let me see if she is 'really-really' ready of if she was putting out feelers..


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That would be wonderful Mary!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I sent her a note....time will tell.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

what state is this guy in??


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh I hope your friend is ready! Please let us know!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It sounds like he's already in a rescue groups. Could you foster him for them?


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Just wondering if anything happened with this boy?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bwoz*

Bwoz

http://www.facebook.com/AnimalHouseME

Did a google search and found this posting on Facebook.

The Animal House Foster or permanent home needed for 19 month old Golden Retreiver in rescue. Good with kids and cats...fine with dogs, but a little shy and could use some socialization with them. UTD on vaccines, due to be neutered soon. He is currently in Lewiston and released into rescue because of a divorce. For more information, please contact Jennifer: 446-6506February 19 at 7:09am · Comment · Like · View Feedback (1)Hide Feedback (1)


InformationLocation:
372 Main Street
Damariscotta, ME, 04543Phone:
207-563-5595Mon - Sat:
8:00 am - 6:00 pmSun:
10:00 am - 4:00 pm


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This dog is now safely placed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lilly*

Lilly

Thanks. So glad he is safe.


----------

